# Pasha has been mounting his little bro. Ewww!



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

This gotta stop! Pasha, our neutered 4 year old, has been humping his little 8 month old bro Napoleon who'd just been neutered 2 weeks ago. I think Napoleon must be giving off some scent because Pasha would sniff him and then wanted to mount him. Pasha is so much bigger (9 lbs) than Napoleon (3 lbs). I'm afraid he's going to hurt him and Napoleon has always been a little scare of Pasha. Pasha didn't care which end he was mounting, ewwww! How do I make him stop? I try to discourage him from sniffing Napoleon which always get things started. In the past, Pasha would occasionally hump his pillow if I forgot and left it lying around during the day. We had Pasha neutered at 6 months so I don't know why he would want to do this. Help!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not a sexual thing, Pasha is trying to establish dominance. Just interrupt the behavior and don't focus on it too much.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 21 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820459


> It's not a sexual thing, Pasha is trying to establish dominance. Just interrupt the behavior and don't focus on it too much.[/B]



I totally agree! He wants to let the little one know he's the top dog. Try a squirt gun to dissuade the unwanted behavior.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Pasha makes quite a few attempts each day and it's becoming more frequent. He only started this week. Napoleon was neutered on Aug. 5th. Will this 'show of dominance' ever go away? I don't think Napoleon questions Pasha's alpha status. :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack did that to his sister, Jill, quite often. But as time progressed, he did it less frequently. Now he only does it once in a while. But it still grosses me out each time and I have to interrupt him and have him focus on something else. Poor little Jilly.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 21 2009, 04:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820470


> Jack did that to his sister, Jill, quite often. But as time progressed, he did it less frequently. Now he only does it once in a while. But it still grosses me out each time and I have to interrupt him and have him focus on something else. Poor little Jilly.[/B]


Poor Jilly indeed. Pasha never really tried to mount Raine, our 1 1/2 year old girl. I think because Raine is fiesty. If he tried to mount her, she probably thought he's playing and would immediately launch a wrestling match. She'd probably growl a warning at him too. That was what Oscar our older Malt who passed away last October used to do if Pasha ever tried to mount him. Poor Napoleon, however, is too quiet and timid. I found Pasha cornered Napoleon in the bathroom last night trying to mount him again.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

HELP!!

It's getting worse! Pasha is chasing Napoleon all the time trying to mount him. It gets so bad that Napoleon is always hiding behind the sofa where Pasha's too big to get to him. I tried discouraging Pasha when I see him doing it and he'd stop for a bit. Then as soon as I turn my back for a second, he's doing it again. I don't want to punish Pasha by putting him in a pen as I don't want him to resent Napoleon for getting him in trouble. What can I do? He seems to want to mount Napoleon all the time. Poor Napoleon, he really likes his big brother and always wants to go up to play with him (when he's not hiding).


----------

